# نصائح ضرورية أثناء فترة الخطوبة للبنات



## candy shop (26 يونيو 2007)

نصائح ضروريه جدا للشباب والبنات
( اثناااء الخطوبه)​نصائح:​ الصراحة ضرورية جدا.. اثناء فترة الخطوبة
من المهم مناقشة الكثير من المواضيع قبل الشروع بالزواج، حيث انه من الأفضل أن تكون جميع المواضيع الجوهرية قد تم بحثها وبصراحة متناهية من قبل الشريكين قبل الإقدام على خطوه الزواج.
فعند ارتباطك بشخص تحبينه يجب أن تعرفي الكثير عنه بحيث يمكنك أن تعيشي معه طوال سنوات الزواج الطويلة.


اسأليه لماذا يريد الارتباط بك؟ إذا كان يريد أن ينجب أطفالا أو كان جوابه انه مقدم على الزواج بسبب الوحدة أو انه يسعى للاستقلال عن عائلته أو انه يسعى الى الرخاء المادي فان تلك الأسباب لا تعد كافية للزواج. يجب أن تعرفي منه ماذا يريد من الحياة كزوجين معا؟



استفسري اكثر عن حياته الأسرية، هل عائلته مسيطرة؟ بمعنى هل يتعين عليك أن تتواجدي كثيرا في منزل العائلة؟ ولا تنسي أن تتبيني ما هي التقاليد والعادات التي سيجلبها إلى منزل الزوجية؟ استفسري بالضبط عن أولوياته بالحياة وما هي نظرته في موضوع إنشاء العائلة؟



موضوع الأولاد. استفسري عن عدد الأطفال الذين يرغب بإنجابهم. وما هي طريقته في تربيتهم؟ اعرفي اكثر عن مدى الحرية التي سيسمح بها في منزله؟



كذلك اعرفي منة مدى ميوله الدينية. أي هل سيكون ملتزما في موضوع الدين عليك وعلى أطفاله. من المهم جدا التكلم بصراحة وانفتاح لأنك قد تكتشفين بعد فترة انك غير قادرة على التعامل معه لمجرد اختلاف في وجهة النظر للدين.



موضوع اتخاذ القرارات. هل سيقوم هو باتخاذ القرارات الحاسمة في الحياة أم أنها ستكون ثمرة نقاش مشترك بينكما؟ هل بإمكانكما أن تديرا نوع من الحوار الجدي دون أن ينتهي الموضوع بمشكلة؟



جميع هذه الأمور و الكثير غيرها هي الأساس لعلاقة صحيحة بين أي شخصين يفكران بالارتباط.

لذلك خصصي بعض الوقت أثناء الخطبة لمناقشة مثل هذه المواضيع، ولا تحاولي الحصول على سعادة مؤقتة، فمعرفتك لزوج المستقبل قد تعني سعادة تدوم طوال حياتك الزوجية​


----------



## nonogirl89 (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: نصائح ضرورية أثناء فترة الخطوبة للبنات*

ميرسي على الموضوع المفيد ياكاندى 
ان شاء الله هبقى اخد بالى من الموضوع دة بس لما تحصل خطبة طبعا 
ربنا يباركك ياعسل​


----------



## candy shop (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: نصائح ضرورية أثناء فترة الخطوبة للبنات*

اشكرك يا نونو يا حببتى

وربنا يسعدك​


----------



## marnono2021 (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: نصائح ضرورية أثناء فترة الخطوبة للبنات*

موضوعك مفيد جدا كالعادة يا قمر 
وهو فادنى كتير 
انا على فكرة مخطوبة ومن كتر القلق الممكن تسميه قلق مرضى بقرأة كتير المواضيع الخاصة بالفترة دى والموضوع البيعجبنى ببعته لخطيبى
ولكن عاندى مشكلة انى شكاكة وكل شىء ادقق فيه رغم انو فى مشاعر قوية ما بينا ومتفاهمين كتير وايضا متوافقين 
ميرسى كتير على مواضيعك وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Tabitha (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: نصائح ضرورية أثناء فترة الخطوبة للبنات*

*موضوع مهم جداً يا كاندي

شكراً ليكي*


----------



## candy shop (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: نصائح ضرورية أثناء فترة الخطوبة للبنات*

طالما فى مشاعر قويه ومتفاهمين خلاص

اسمعى كلامى ابعدى عن الشك 

لانه بيدمر احسن وافوى علاقه

الثقه ثم الثقه ثم الثقه

خلى عندك ثقه فى ونفسه وفى خطيبك

ربنا يسعدك ويتمم على خير

ميرسلى يا marnono2021​


----------



## candy shop (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: نصائح ضرورية أثناء فترة الخطوبة للبنات*

ميرسى يا Anestas!a  يا حببتى

وربنا يكون معاكى​


----------



## شميران (7 مايو 2011)

*شكرا للنصائح الجميلة والضرورية جدا جداااااااااااا*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (7 مايو 2011)

candy shop قال:


> نصائح ضروريه جدا للشباب والبنات
> ( اثناااء الخطوبه)​نصائح:​ الصراحة ضرورية جدا.. اثناء فترة الخطوبة
> من المهم مناقشة الكثير من المواضيع قبل الشروع بالزواج، حيث انه من الأفضل أن تكون جميع المواضيع الجوهرية قد تم بحثها وبصراحة متناهية من قبل الشريكين قبل الإقدام على خطوه الزواج.
> فعند ارتباطك بشخص تحبينه يجب أن تعرفي الكثير عنه بحيث يمكنك أن تعيشي معه طوال سنوات الزواج الطويلة.
> ...



*راي الشخصي

كل هذا كلام لا يحدث غير في الكتب والمقالات

لا حد يقول الصراحة الكل يتجمل

تخيل معي سوال واحد مثلا




			استفسري اكثر عن حياته الأسرية، هل عائلته مسيطرة؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هل احد سوف يقول اة  او يقول الصراحة في مثل هذا الموقف او غيرة 

اتمني يكون في شي اكثر واقعي علشان نستطيع تنفيذة

تحياتي*


----------



## candy shop (2 ديسمبر 2011)

شميران قال:


> *شكرا للنصائح الجميلة والضرورية جدا جداااااااااااا*


شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

 ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (2 ديسمبر 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *راي الشخصي
> 
> كل هذا كلام لا يحدث غير في الكتب والمقالات
> 
> ...




الحياه الزوجيه لازم تكون مبينه على الصراحه

والثقه والحب 

ربنا يوفق الجميع 

شكرااااااااااااا لمشاركتك

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (6 ديسمبر 2011)

راااااااااااااااائع جداً اختى الحبيبة


----------



## mora 2009 (11 ديسمبر 2011)

بجــــــــد موضـــــوع رائـــــع  ومفيــــد جداااااا 
ربنــــــــــا يبـــــارك حياتـــك يا قمــــر


----------



## sarra (15 ديسمبر 2011)

موضووووع رائع جدا مرسى


----------



## candy shop (30 يناير 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> راااااااااااااااائع جداً اختى الحبيبة


شكرااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (30 يناير 2012)

mora 2009 قال:


> بجــــــــد موضـــــوع رائـــــع  ومفيــــد جداااااا
> ربنــــــــــا يبـــــارك حياتـــك يا قمــــر



ميرسى لزوقك يا مورا 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (30 يناير 2012)

sarra قال:


> موضووووع رائع جدا مرسى


شكرااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## النهيسى (31 يناير 2012)

*موضوع مهم وجميل
شكرا لأختياارك أختى الغاليه
ربنا يفرح أولاده*​


----------



## candy shop (14 سبتمبر 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> *موضوع مهم وجميل
> شكرا لأختياارك أختى الغاليه
> ربنا يفرح أولاده*​



شكراااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا غالى

ربنا يخليك
​


----------



## مرمرين (6 أكتوبر 2012)

لو ألأثنين بيحبو بعض بأخلاص حيكون كل واحد فيهم بلنسبة للأخر كتاب مفتوح بمجرد ألنظر فية يكون فهم ألأخر


----------



## kalimooo (18 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## مرمرين (21 أكتوبر 2012)

تسلم أيدك ياcandy shop على نصائحك ألمفيدة بجد أكثر من رائع


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (21 أكتوبر 2012)

نصائح بجد رائعة جدا
و انا استفدت منها اوووووووووي

ربنا يباركك و يعوضك 
و يفرح قلبك دايما


----------



## elamer1000 (21 أكتوبر 2012)

*ربنا يباركك*

*+++*​


----------

